# Flash player (impossible de lire Le Figaro)



## Maxime2012 (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour , j'ai un macbook pro , OS X , 10 8 5 et depuis hier je n'arrive pas à lire la version informatqiue du figaro (j'arrive toujours sur uen fenêtre "telecharger le plus in flash". J'ai réinstaller adobe et flash player après les avoir soigneusement desisntallé. Puis aprés avoir éteint et relancé l'ordinateur. Mais j'ai toujours le même probléme avec Le Figaro. Pour les autres sites je n'ai aucun probléme.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur l'origine de ce bug?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2013)

grand classique
(et tu verras des dizaines de sujets flash player)

concernant le classique  FP ok sur des sites pa sok sur d'autres
c'est souvent la faute du site ( mal codé et qu foire la detection de FP de l'utilisateur)

tester via CHROME qui n'utilise pas FP du mac mais son propre outil

Autre possible
mauaise desinstall reinstall
( on ne desinstall QUE via le desinstalleur d'Adobe , fuir les desinstalleurs generiques )


----------



## fcardina (26 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si FP est en cause. Je n'ai rein touché, je le jure!. Dès que j'ouvre Le Figaro.fr je ne dispose plus de la page d'accueil avec le bandeau bleu. L'actualité apparait un instant et disparait. Elle réapparait une fraction de seconde quand je déplace le pointeur de souris de part et d'autre de la colonne centrale mais disparait ensuite. Je suis sur MAC Book, à jour, OSX 10.6.8. Le phénomène est apparu voici deux semaines. Un ami également équipé perçoit le même symptôme.
J'ai contacté Le Figaro. En attente d'une réponse (que je n'aurai pas)

Merci pour votre aide.

Bien cordialement,


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2014)

et tu as fait les classiques?

 déjà mentionnés comme
autre session 
autres navigateurs
(dont CHROME)


----------



## fcardina (27 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

N'étant pas très "ferré" sur le sujet j'ai supprimé tout ce qui comportait le nom de FP.
Depuis ça fonctionne correctement.

Cordialement,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

Suite,

Ayant réinstallé FP, Le Figaro ne fonctionne plus. C'est donc le journal qui a un problème avec FP car les autres journaux fonctionnent parfaitement,
Que faire ?

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2014)

en passant
gaffe avec des nettoyages " manuels" FP

FP ( adobe) fournit son propre desinstalleur, chez adobe


----------



## fcardina (27 Mars 2014)

Bon on reprend tout,

J'ai désinstallé FP avec le logiciel ad hoc.
J'ai réinstallé les versions 12, 11 et 10 de FP en supprimant à chaque fois la dernière version (gros travail!)
Le Figaro présente toujours les mêmes symptômes
J'arrête donc les manipulations et laisse tomber pour l'instant (il y a d'autres journaux!)

Merci pour le soutien, j'apprécie,

Bonne soirée,


----------

